# Butterfly jigs from Mrgreeno?



## le4eva (Nov 20, 2008)

i just ordered 5 of the 5.5" jigs from Mrgreeno on ebay and was estatic on how good of a quality they are. has anyone on here got some from him before and used them? i would like to see some feedback as i cant wait to use them. if you are interested just look him up on ebay by Mrgreeno


----------



## mbe5003 (Dec 2, 2009)

I got some, they look good and got shipped quick, but I haven't fished them at all yet. So I'm anxiously waiting for any responses to this thread too.


----------



## AaronBarnes (Sep 7, 2009)

i have them and have fished them... 

they work. nice jigs.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

i just ordered some too. thanks for the tip.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

they will work but the quality is not good. the paint will come off and the lead is to soft. i have prob 15 or so i will sell real cheap. 










this site has some awesome jigs @ a great price and good quality http://bpi.ebasicpower.com/c/LURE-JIG/Jigging+Lures


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

I just ordered a set as well. FYI Hot spots hasa ton of OTI jigs in stock right now.


----------



## andrew whitman (Apr 14, 2009)

where is hot spots?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

> *andrew whitman (3/13/2010)*where is hot spots?


Gulf Breeze Florida.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

> *dailysaw (3/13/2010)*they will work but the quality is not good. the paint will come off and the lead is to soft. i have prob 15 or so i will sell real cheap.




Thats the difference between a good jig and a hunk of lead. As it bends the surface of the jig bends at a different rate than the finish and the two materials separate.



I have seen thousands of jigs from all over the world. To me a good jig has a three part finish - glow paint, holographic foil and a touch of color. The metal mix to make a jig hard, but not so hard its brittle, is tough.



But that soft lead costs about half of what a good tri-metal jig costs to make. The tri-metal giving smoothness, weight and hardness.


----------



## LuckyLady (Oct 2, 2007)

Isn't the real test of quality whether the jig will catch fish???


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

> *LuckyLady (3/13/2010)*Isn't the real test of quality whether the jig will catch fish???


dont get mewrong they will catch fish. i was just a little disapointed when the paint came off after only one drop. no bites either only the hooks rubbing aginst the jig.i have seen jigs with almost no paint left on them catch fish. :letsdrink


----------



## le4eva (Nov 20, 2008)

not sure if the quality changed since u guys ordered yours but the ones i got in yesterday looks like its really great quality. paint will rub off on any jigs. ive had shimano butterfly i paid 20 bux for rubbed off when it hit structures. to me if i lose these jigs it wouldnt hurt as bad as a 20 dollar shimano (jmo).


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

My pack just came today. I will post some pics...


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Pics. 

They came in the bag. 34.99 shipped


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Those sure are pretty and I'll bet that they catch fish tight lines to you!


----------



## le4eva (Nov 20, 2008)

dang corpsman you werent lying when u said u ordered those. i had the same ones but in 150 ounce. what do you think about the quality?


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

I have not wet one yet, but they seem fine. I would not feel as bad losing one as opposed to a Shimano. I heard on another forum that they bend... I guess we will see.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

nice


----------



## sea hoss (Aug 18, 2009)

I got a 10 pack of his jigs last fall and used themthrough the winter. We caughtbull reds, big red snapper, grouper,triggerfishand a cobia on the same jig and it still had all the paint on it.I have been extremely impressed with them for the price I paid.Good Luck with them.


----------



## seachaser (Jan 8, 2009)

I have been using for 2 years paint will come off but at 1/4 the price much better deal.if anybody is interested pm me because I can get 200gm one for under3.30 each.


----------



## Gone Fishin' Too (Oct 3, 2007)

I just ordered some of the 250g and 350g jigs. Do you think an additional coat of clear lacquer spray would help keep the paint on them a little longer?


----------



## seachaser (Jan 8, 2009)

any thing extra cant hurt but like they said in other post the lead is soft so the jig will bend and finish will not stick.


----------



## TunaJigger (Mar 14, 2010)

Hello fellow Fishaholics and Jigaholics.I am mrgreeno on ebay providing the jigsas being discussed. I havebeen using these jigs for about three years here in the Gulf of Mexicoout of Venice, LA very successfully. As you know we fish the oil rigs and tend to losea lot of jigs. I searched for a way to keep my expenses down (offshorefishingis an expensive hobby) and started using these jigs that I now get in bulk to pass on savings to my friends and fishermen like yourselves. The largest fish I have caught on one of the 200g, 9" models was a 132 lb. YellowFin Tuna. He inhaled the jig on the drop. I love my Accurate 665 and Accurate 870 reels for jigging. A few weeks ago Igot an Accurate SR-30 Spinning Reel and can't wait to get on the water to use it.

I am a Jigaholic. Here are links to a few pics of past catches.

http://www.rodnreel.com/POTB/PicView.asp?PicID=101652

http://www.rodnreel.com/POTB/PicView.asp?PicID=101654

http://www.rodnreel.com/POTB/PicView.asp?PicID=46394


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

welcome Tunajigger


----------



## le4eva (Nov 20, 2008)

welcome Mrgreeno. i told you i was so impressed didnt i. hope you like the forums


----------



## mickeyt1reef (Jan 5, 2010)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">We use them and love them, especially for the money!!<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Yup the paint comes off fast but so did the Shimano?s. Granted the color did hold up a lot better on the Shimano?s, but it did come off, and I got allot more upset when my 20 dollars got cut off on the wreck (Shimano). Again for the money I like them (Mrgreeno?s).<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">I just use vinyl holographic tape to refurbish mine and they are good to go.


----------



## bay98trophy (Jan 4, 2010)

this might be a rookie question when it comes to those jigs but.... Do you troll with those jigs or fish?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Vertical jig. Try it, it's addicting!

Skip


----------



## bay98trophy (Jan 4, 2010)

i youtubed vertical jiggin... i am definitley going to get those butterfly jigs. It looked amazing... what would be some decent rods and reels to get something like jigging going?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Try a search on here for jigging rods, everyone has their favorites. I used a Penn 7500 and 8500 with a Penn Power Stick just to try it out but it can and does get heavy. Somebody will chime in.

Skip


----------



## gtchris19 (May 14, 2009)

Hey Bay-

Look into the 8000 Shimano Spheros and the Ugly Stik Tiger Lite Jigging rod. Good starter set, should run around $200 total and have plenty of muscle for big AJ's.


----------

